# KG281 to KG381 back to KG281.......



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

My KG281 was one of those bikes that I noticed the great road feel every time I got on it. I have a slew of high end road bikes and have always felt my trusty 281 did it all and was the most comfortable. I went ahead and purchased a KG381 changing over all the components and wheel set from the 281. Now when I ride I don't get that slap in the face "hey this frame rides so nice" anymore. Somehow the Look moving to the 1 1/8" headset and change in the front has taken away the smooth feel I marveled at EVERY time I road her. I'll be selling the KG381 soon and moving back to my old love. I guess new isn't always better.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

High Gear said:


> My KG281 was one of those bikes that I noticed the great road feel every time I got on it. I have a slew of high end road bikes and have always felt my trusty 281 did it all and was the most comfortable. I went ahead and purchased a KG381 changing over all the components and wheel set from the 281. Now when I ride I don't get that slap in the face "hey this frame rides so nice" anymore. Somehow the Look moving to the 1 1/8" headset and change in the front has taken away the smooth feel I marveled at EVERY time I road her. I'll be selling the KG381 soon and moving back to my old love. I guess new isn't always better.


I agree with you. For comfort, my new KG451(1" headtube) is much for comfortable than my KG381... For real long distance "all day" rides, I'll use my KG451


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*Aw Great*

I ordered a 481 that will be coming in the next 2 weeks just for that reason.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

WBC said:


> I ordered a 481 that will be coming in the next 2 weeks just for that reason.


No worries... It will still be more comfortable than most of the bikes out there.. We're talkin LOOK here... Ride quality is measured in tenths... I'd rate the ride of my 451 a 10. I rate the ride of my 381 a 9.8  

Seriously, my 381 is a great all day ride. I've done many centuries on it and felt great afterwards...LOOKs are known for their excellent ride.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> No worries... It will still be more comfortable than most of the bikes out there.. We're talkin LOOK here... Ride quality is measured in tenths... I'd rate the ride of my 451 a 10. I rate the ride of my 381 a 9.8
> 
> Seriously, my 381 is a great all day ride. I've done many centuries on it and felt great afterwards...LOOKs are known for their excellent ride.


I know, just kidding. I'm sure I won't be dissapointed


----------

